# Bubble Rigs



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

So I want to try using a bubble rig. When I fish for spanish, lady fish, bonito etc, im typically using a Gotcha plug. So I just have a couple questions.

The rig seems simple enough, but what do I use for the leader? Thin wire or mono? Does it matter? What is the best kind of hook and attractant to use? Usually when I see them, it seems they usually have some kind of bright plastic above and around the hook. Can you use live/frozen baitfish?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The point of the bubble is to add weight to throw an otherwise smaller lure/bait. A typical bubble rig uses a piece of the rubber tubing sunglasses neck strap things. I use 50lb mono for the leader and snell on a size 4 or size 2 4x treble and slide the tubing down the leader. The tube itself keeps the teeth off the line. 

You can wrap up some crystal flash or something on the hook for added flash but not needed. 

If you want to use strip bait just use a short piece of 40lb single strand attached via albright to the leader.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh ya, thats exactly what Ive seen. The tubing I mean. Sounds easy enough!



JD7.62 said:


> The point of the bubble is to add weight to throw an otherwise smaller lure/bait. A typical bubble rig uses a piece of the rubber tubing sunglasses neck strap things. I use 50lb mono for the leader and snell on a size 4 or size 2 4x treble and slide the tubing down the leader. The tube itself keeps the teeth off the line.
> 
> You can wrap up some crystal flash or something on the hook for added flash but not needed.
> 
> If you want to use strip bait just use a short piece of 40lb single strand attached via albright to the leader.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If Micky D's still uses the multi colored striped straws, they work great.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Try this link. Step-by-step instructions. Pretty cool.

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BUBBLERIGS.html


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Try this link. Step-by-step instructions. Pretty cool.
> 
> http://fishingdestinguide.com/BUBBLERIGS.html


Nice, thanks.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is one of my older videos on our bubble rigs-





Using any thin single strand wire leader will cut the straw pretty quick- and we've had more success with using a 40# mono leader. In the video I refer to pre-fab multi-strand coated wire, mainly used when we encounter bluefish (but it might prevent a bite if the fish become leader shy). We also have made a trolling version with 100# mono leader. You can also use a very small spoon, or other lure resembling small baitfish. We have found this to be a little more effective when our quarry is targeting those glass minnows or other smaller stuff.
Bubble rigs are a "reaction type" fishing lure, so I don't typically use additional baits- but, hey, I'll try anything if the bite is slow.... 
Hope this was helpful- tight lines


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting that video Mike. I've heard about bubble rigs but never really gave them much thought. There's been plenty of times I've been out at a bridge somewhere watching spanish flashing all over on glass minnows but couldn't get them to touch a live shrimp or even a gotcha.


----------

